# Liquid Soap Triumph!



## GrammiesOwn (Mar 5, 2015)

Just finished bottling my first batch of liquid soap and it couldn't have gone more smoothly!  Thank you IrishLass for sharing Carrie Peterson's recipe.  I followed your detailed instructions down to the letter and it worked perfectly!  The only difference in my batch was that I used Hydrogenated Castor Oil (Peg 40) instead of polysorbate 80.


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 5, 2015)

Congratulations.  Turned out lovely.


----------



## IrishLass (Mar 5, 2015)

Yay! I'm so glad to hear (and see) that it all worked out for you! 

Wow! Look at all that soap! You really went to town! It all looks great!  

IrishLass


----------



## GrammiesOwn (Mar 5, 2015)

Thank you for your kind comments !

Yes I wasn't sure how much to make so I went with 4lbs total oils..lol.. I shouldn't have to make soap for quite awhile.  I orginally planned on blending it and diluting in my crockpot.  It was so full once I added the lye solution I could barely blend it.  After the flying bubbles stage I transferred it all into a large stockpot to set up. Then later on I boiled my distilled water and added it to the paste and left it over night.  Worked like a dream


----------

